# Help asap with Two Finale questions!!



## IvanP (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi...need help here asap I gotta deliver some scores by tuesday!

I showed the scores to the conductor and he wants me to modify a few things, one of them being the removal of every numbered measure (I used the "easy measures" feature, in order to let him conduct more easily, but he told me after he'd prefer not to have them since they could be misleading for him...

I can't find the option of removing it (Finale 2007)...can't find it in the manual either...ANY HELP??

EDIT: Ok, found a very painful way...doing it one by one with measure tool, click and del....if this is the only way I'm doomed...the "clear positioning" in the plug ins menu doesn't work either...any clue?

The other thing I can't find is the following accidental thing: I end a bar with C#, next bar is C natural, since I'm in a C score, Finale automatically assume it's C natural, but I'm afraid the players will play C#...is there a way to enter the "natural" symbol between () or []?

Thks a million!!!


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Nov 26, 2006)

If I get you right, you want to remove all measure numbers from the score? If so, select Measure Tool, press CTRL+A, click Measure menu | Measure numbers | Edit Regions..., uncheck "Always show on top staff", "Always show on bottom staff" and "Always show on multi meaure rests" for each region. Then select Staff Tool, press CTRL+A, double left click one of the staff handles and uncheck Measure Numbers in the dialog box. Finally click OK and you are done.

To get get courtesy accidentals in parentheses, select the note in Simple Entry and press "P". In Speedy Entry, you show/hide courtesy accidentals with "*" and add/remove accidental parentheses with "P" (after placing the cursor on the note).

This is how it is done in Finale 2006. I expect 2007 to behave similarly.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Ivan,

I don't know how to do the parenthesis stuff, but this is the kind of stuff the Ossia Tool is meant for.

*How to use the Ossia Tool* (Ossia means “or else”):
You create a scratch staff at the bottom of the score and enter the alternative notation in the correct measures. Then select the Ossia Tool, click the target measure (with the "correct" notation (original staff)) and in the dialog box specify the source measure (with the alterenative notation (scratch staff)) and how you want the ossia measure to look. You then get a floating ossia measure attached to the target measure - you can move it around by grabbing its handle. Finally you hide the scratch staff (Staff Tool | Staff Attributes | check "Hide Staff"). "The drawback with this method is, that you can only specify one ossia measure at a time. This is tedious if you need many consecutive ossia measures. 

*An alternative method* (ossia method to the Ossia Tool method :wink: ) is to create a new staff right beneath the original staff (you can shrink it with the Resize Tool (click anywhere in the staff)), enter the ossia notes in the new staff, apply the staff style "Hide Staff" to all its empty measures and finaly Optimize the score. If you don't want the clef at the beginning of each system, select the empty "First Clef" in the new staff's Staff Attributes.







In this example the ossia measure with the clef was created with the Ossia Tool, and the two consecutive measures were created with the alternative method. In both cases they were shrinked to 80%. The tiny blue staves to the right indicate the staves have been optimized.

Would this do it, or do you insist on the parentheses? The parentheses may be doable, but with a lot more hassle, I'm afraid.


----------



## IvanP (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow Nickie, I really appreciate your help and time 

It will do perfectly, thks a million!!

All the best,

Iván


----------



## Thonex (Nov 27, 2006)

Very cool Nickie.

wow... I wonder if Sibelius could do something similar.. I wouldn't even know where to look.

Nice tutorial too... thanks.

T


----------



## sbkp (Nov 27, 2006)

Indeed it does!

Create > Other > Ossia Staff > (Above or Below)


And as for bar numbers:

House Style > Engraving Rules > Bar numbers


And as for accidentals in parentheses, F12 > Enter (num pad)


----------



## Thonex (Nov 27, 2006)

sbkp @ Mon Nov 27 said:


> Indeed it does!
> 
> Create > Other > Ossia Staff > (Above or Below)
> 
> ...



You're absolutely right!!!

I guess I should re-RTFM :o


----------



## sbkp (Nov 27, 2006)

RRTFM.... hehe

The help file is good. It runs in a web browser and uses Java to be searchable, etc. I'd never seen the Ossia stuff, so I just looked it up and then tried it. Easy as pie.


----------

